# Ginger had twins!



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Our goat Ginger just had a beautiful set of twins, a boy and a girl!  They are purebred nubians! 

This is her little doe








And this is her little buck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Drool time, they are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! they are adorable, I know color is not a priority when picking goats, but I'm sure a sucker for moon spots.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice looking kids! I LOVE their ears!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

nice looking kids congrats


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Congradulations!! Very pretty Kids,


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! They are cuties


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Omg soo cute!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Lovely I will have to add them to my collection. lol..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable and LOVE the spots! Do they have blue eyes?


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Their eyes are kind of a blue/grey color. I was sooooo happy to get some spots! And brown spotted ones at that! The ears are my favorite thing about them that's why I love nubians and theirs are perfect!  here's a pic after they got cleaned up and dried off!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They are so cute. Congrats. I love those Nubian ears too.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll buy the girl off you if you want to sell her...


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry but these two are not for sale.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

will you have any more for sale with the blue/grey eyes? They are lovely


----------



## drdill12 (Mar 6, 2013)

No we don't have any for sale that look like these ones. Sorry!


----------

